# Fliudmaster Chatter



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> No I won't, and thank you for an educational thread.


 heres a tid bit of info that may come in useful to you about fluidmaster ballcocks. They make a pro45 model that has inserts you can adjust the refill rate of the bowl.....they will work in a variety of toilets.....it has its own model number. Its a pro45hr


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> heres a tid bit of info that may come in useful to you about fluidmaster ballcocks. They make a pro45 model that has inserts you can adjust the refill rate of the bowl.....they will work in a variety of toilets.....it has its own model number. Its a pro45hr


Do I need to do another thread split, come on TM, can you at least start a new thread., never mind thread split.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess I was the last to find out about this fluidmaster.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No I have not seen these yet, so they are the pro45 but have hr on the box?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Is it just an insert you put in the refill tube like they put in the kohler?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The typical fluidmaster will not work in some kohler and toto toilets. The refill rate is not high enough. The pro45hr gives you 4 different inserts to pick the flow rate for your application.


----------

